

Rate my startup: Qwerly, a whois for Twitter - maxniederhofer

I'd love to know what you guys think: http://qwerly.com. Sample result page: http://qwerly.com/twitter/parislemon<p>Positioning is as a people search for the social web. Queries can currently be done for a Twitter username. That results in a page with other social networking links for that person. Long term vision is to build an open "DNS for people".<p>I'm wondering where we should take it next. Open to all suggestions and ideas.<p>P.S. API documentation is here: http://qwerly.com/about_us/api
======
bobbywilson0
I am wondering what this does beyond twitter.com/username?

~~~
maxniederhofer
See e.g. <http://qwerly.com/twitter/parislemon>,
<http://qwerly.com/twitter/scobleizer>, <http://qwerly.com/twitter/paulg>

